# Gimme a high 5



## Cyril (Apr 3, 2012)

C&C away.


----------



## Judobreaker (Apr 3, 2012)

Rofl. xD
Cool shot.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2012)

High five, or giving you a one-finger wave?


----------



## fokker (Apr 3, 2012)

I lol'd. Nice shot


----------



## Cyril (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks all.... I hoping it's a high 5 lol


----------



## sm4him (Apr 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> High five, or giving you a one-finger wave?


Exactly what I was thinking; that looks like the middle leg, there...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like a male dog taking a leak.


----------



## groan (Apr 3, 2012)

just what i was thinking.


----------



## lorigon27 (Apr 4, 2012)

I like it


----------



## Cyril (Apr 4, 2012)

I should have titled it.... 'Bee giving me a one finger wave while taking a leak, and when it's finished it will karate chop me' lol


----------



## Cpi2011 (Apr 4, 2012)

Definately very nice shot but i think the photo is not clear.


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 4, 2012)

very nice shot


----------



## Stevie.G (Apr 4, 2012)

I have to say sorry in advance but my first post is ................nice one Cyril


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2012)

nice!  could it also be considered a fly flippin' the "bird"


----------



## Cyril (Apr 4, 2012)

hahaha @ Stevie and 2wheels. 

Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 4, 2012)

Definitely telling me to bugger off!


----------

